# Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge



## Starvalley (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

jahrelang hatten ich den Wunsch, mir ein paar weitere Koi zuzulegen. Nachdem mein Teich erweitert wurde und ausreichend Platz vorhanden ist, habe ich gestern diesen Schritt gewagt. Ich möchte Euch die drei hier vorstellen:

1. Farbe: mittel und hellgrau bis hin zu silber vereinzelt schwarz, ca. 6-7 cm lang, aus dem Jahr 2011

   


2. Farbe: kräftiges gold bis hin zu messingfarben, ca. 6-7 cm lang, aus dem Jahr 2011

   


3. Farbe: weiß-geschuppt mit einem Hauch orange drin, ca. 15 cm lang, aus dem Jahr 2010

   


Da ich nur eine Handykamera zur Verfügung hatte, habe ich leider keine qualitativ hochwertigen Bilder. Möglicherweise kann mir Jemand bei der Benennung/Bezeichnung behilflich sein. Habe massenweise Bilder angesehen, kann diese jedoch nicht wirklich zuordnen. Der letzte (weiße) könnte z. B. irgendwo zwischen Yamabuki-Ogon, Platinum-Ogon und/oder Shiro liegen. Habe aber leider keine Ahnung davon 

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas


----------



## Starvalley (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Nachtrag:

Kann man an der Körperform eigentlich jetzt schon erkennen, ob sie männlich oder weiblich sind?


----------



## Tim E. (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hallo Thomas,
der Goldene könnte durchaus ein Yamabuki-, der Weiße ein Platinum Ogon sein.
Die Köperform wird sich noch ausprägen, es ist also jetzt nicht möglich zu bestimmen ob Weibchen oder Männchen. Während später die Weibchen etwas dicker und größer werden, sind die Männchen eher etwas schlanker und kleiner bleiben.

Mfg
Tim


----------



## Seabiscuit (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

ein 2 jähriger koi mit 15cm?? wasn das für en krüppel???

ohne innenhälterung im winter müsste der mind. um die 30cm sein! wenn er frisch gekauft ist hat er mit sicherheit noch nie im teich überwintert, da müsste er also 2 jährig noch viel größer sein!!!!!

nach einem halben jahr sollten kois so um die 10-15cm haben!!


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Tja 2jährige können auch nur 15 cm sein !
Liegt warscheinlich an falschen Futter !
Den fehler hatte ich auch gemacht !
Bis sich auch einige gewundert habe das ich einen 4jährigen haben der nur ca 20-25 cm ist!
Ja ******* wenn mann das billigfutter füttert sogenanntes Luftfutter !
Vieleicht kommen die auch aus so einer billigzucht wo nur billiges Futter gefüttert wird !

Und seit dem sie besseres Futter bekommen sind sie auch viel agiler !

Und wenn du jetzt mit guten futter fütterst vieleicht bekommst du den ja noch groß !
Aber ich denke Mal Maximum 45-50 cm ! da er noch so klein ist !

Gruß Maik


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*



Seabiscuit schrieb:


> wasn das für en krüppel???



Wasn das für ein sch.... Kommentar. Nur weil er klein ist? Du hast doch keine Ahnung, aus welcher Zucht und welcher Haltung der Kleine stammt. Der kann im Endeffekt gesünder sein, als so ein hochgepäppeltes Mastschweinchen.

Thomas, lass Dir die Freude nicht vermiesen. Ich finde den Kleinen hübsch!


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hallo !
Stimmt !
Meine sind auch nicht groß aber es war noch nie einer krank und sie haben immer den winter draussen überstanden !


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

du siehst aber, dass christine deinen vorredner zitiert hatte?


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*



katja schrieb:


> du siehst aber, dass christine deinen vorredner zitiert hatte?



Hallo!
ja habe ich zu spät gesehen!
deswegen habe ich es schon wieder gelöscht !

Erst gucken dann mekkern  ich meinte mich!


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hi Thomas,
Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb.
Hauptsache sie gefallen dir, sind gesund und fressen gut.

Die Koi sehen alle so aus als ob die mal ordentlich was auf die Rippen bekommen sollten.
Bei der professionellen Bewertung ist zu 50% der Körperbau entscheidend, erst danach die Zeichnung.
Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass es sich um Männchen handelt, Weibchen sind etwas fülliger.

Wenn du etwas mehr Geld investierst, kannst du Nissai (Zweijährige) kaufen, bei denen lässt sich viel besser die Entwicklung abschätzen.
Einjährige sind ein Glücksspiel und entwickeln sich selten so wie in den Büchern.
Ansonsten hätte sie der Züchter auch erstmal für sich behalten.
Ich habe am Anfang auch solche kleinen gekauft, weil sie günstig waren und ich hofte die entwickeln sich noch.
Bisher hat sich nur ein Platin Ogon vom Wachstum und Färbung positiv entwickelt.


----------



## Teichmen (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*



Seabiscuit schrieb:


> ein 2 jähriger koi mit 15cm?? wasn das für en krüppel???
> 
> ohne innenhälterung im winter müsste der mind. um die 30cm sein! wenn er frisch gekauft ist hat er mit sicherheit noch nie im teich überwintert, da müsste er also 2 jährig noch viel größer sein!!!!!
> 
> nach einem halben jahr sollten kois so um die 10-15cm haben!!




Geht es noch:evil in einem halben Jahr 10-15cm, ja dann haste aber kranke Fische, 10-15 ist für 2 Jahre TOP.


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Tja !
Da könntest du recht haben !
Ich habe bis jetzt auch immer nur günstige gekauft!
Aber ich muß sagen das alle meine Koi´s auf ihre art schön sind !
Und ich wäre auch sehr traurig wenn davon nur einer weg wär!
Ja sind nicht die größten aber trotzdem hübsche Tiere!

Und ob das wachstum wirklich nur am Futter liegt oder vielleicht an der Zucht ?
Wer weiß es schon so genau!

Aber eins ist sicher wer große Tiere haben will der muß schon etwas mehr Geld hinlegen für ein Tier mit hohen Wachstums-Potenzial!
Alle anderen sollten so wurde es mir gesagt auch maximal 40-60 cm werden !


(PS Übrigens was soll ich sagen ich habe einen 4 Jährigen der ist nur 22 cm aber Kerngesund )
Gruß Maik


----------



## Teichmen (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Richtig, die Fische sollen bei mir groß werden, und nicht in irgend ein Kellerloch:smoki


----------



## Vera44 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hi!

Unser Minimax, eigener Nachwuchs ist nun im 2. Jahr auch ca, 15 cm, vielleicht etwas kräftiger aber kein Mastschwein....Versorg Deine Fischis gut, gib ihnen gutes Futter und sie werden wachsen. Das wichtigste ist doch dass sie DIR gefallen.


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Aber mal ehrlich der Koi auf den ersten Bild ein hübsches Tier der würde mir auch gefallen !


----------



## Vera44 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Über Geschmack läßt sich streiten, mir würde der auf dem 3. Bild am besten gefallen!


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Na da hast du recht !

Zum glück hat nicht jeder den gleichen Geschmack sonst hätten wir ja alle die gleichen Fische


----------



## Vera44 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

 Maik deshalb hat auch nicht jeder Butterfly - ist eben Geschmackssache!


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hi Maik,
die kleineren können auch schön sein und manchmal ist es besser man hat nicht ganz so große im Teich.
Das vermeidet einige Probleme, denn die großen futtern auch entsprechend was weg.

Wer Hardcore Halter ist, wird erst mal auf den Body (Größe) schauen,
da kommen Tosai unter 25cm nicht in Frage, da die das Potential nicht haben ganz groß zu werden.
Ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren gutes Ausgangsmaterial vom Koihändler organisiert.
Die Wachstumsunterscheide sind enorm, einige nach einem.Jahr 15 cm, wenige über 40cm.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

bei uns wandert auch ein Butterfly umher, 1 Jahr und 12 cm... klein aber fein....      andre hatten mit 2 Jahren schon gute 40 cm


----------



## Vera44 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hallo Lucy!

Ich habe 4 Butterfly. Dame Butterfly und Max sind die Eltern von Minimax und im letzten Jahr gab es noch einen Butterfly, keine Ahnung welche Varietät. Gefallen macht schön.....


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hallo an alle,
ich bin ein Neuling was Koi betrifft, aber meinen Senf möchte ich schon dazugeben
Ich kaufe doch Fische weil sie mir gefallen und nicht um "anzugeben(ist nicht bös gemeint)
Wenn ich dieses Hobby mal vertieft habe sehe ich das vieleicht anders, aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt muß ich sagen: Wenn der Fisch mir gefällt dann nehme ich ihn!


----------



## Vera44 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*

Hi Ralph!

Da kann man nichts hinzufügen... 
Jeder nach seinem Geschmack!


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs - die drei Neulinge*


----------

